# Whelen Vertex Phase1/Phase2 Question



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

Just installed (2) vertex lights in the rear lenses. My question is how do I set them to flash opposite? Is this just a matter of "sync both light heads, and scroll thru the flash patterns until you find the right flash"? The instructions say: Phase 1 flashes simultaneously with Phase 1. Phase 2 flashes simult. with Phase 2. Phase 1 alternates with Phase 2. Each light has its own wire direct from switch box to light head. Do these lights need to be "sync'd" together? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

My switch box has (5) switches and (1) momentary switch. Question: when wiring (2) rear lights, I connect both wires to the switch (do I connect both wires to the momentary switch, or just one)? If I connect only (1) wire to the momentary switch, then use the sync wire and connect them, will that allow the Phase1/Phase 2 option to work?


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok what you do to get same pattern, but flashing alternate on sides.

Set one set (light) say driver side, to phase 1 of the first pattern. (I think thats the first pattern it comes set to but if not thats the first flashing pattern after the steady on pattern)
Using a mommentary switch or just jumping it. 

Then for the passenger side, you have to set it to phase 2 of the same pattern. (Thats the second pattern after steady burn, 1 more then above) 

This puts :
DS phase 1 of Pattern 1
PS phase 2 of Pattern 1


Now you link the sync wire together ( I think there is one with vertex) And you can then wire both lights pattern selection wire to a mommentary switch assuming you want to change patterns later on.

Now basically 1 light is locked into phase 1, and the other phase 2 when ever you change patterns. This will give you the alternating flash.


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

I just wired up some whelen linz6 lights, I assume they work the same way. Connect one of the lights to the momentary switch and push the buttun to advance it to phase two, then tie both wires in to the momentary switch and tie the sync wires together. Now the will be synced and alternating. If you have already started going through the patterns then just reset the lights to the factory setting and start the process. You will probably have to hit the momentary button twice to advance both lights to the next pattern when scrolling through.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

your not gonna get pattern control on the fly if thats your goal....

read how to re-set each with the white wire on directions....

connect syned heads together and note they both flash at same time on default pattern...

advance ONE head at a time to the desired pattern PHASE 1.....be sure to count each tap..
ALSO....hold the pattern wire longer than just a quick tap and it backs up one pattern f-ing you all up..LOL

when you find the one side doing what you like...repeat for other side....


you can also set the second light one pattern ahead of the first one when they are at default....and twist the pattern wires together and advance both one click at once.....but i haven't had good luck doing that..


pattern flippign on the fly doesn't work well at all.....set it and forget it...


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to install (2) front bulbs this weekend, so I'll need to wait until everything is installed before setting a pattern. Step 1: use white wire and restore to factory pattern Step 2: connect 1 front and 1 back wire, cycle thru patterns to desired flash (phase 1) step 3: connect remaining front and back wire, cycle thru patterns to same pattern previously selected (+1)(phase 2) (light heads are now locked). Step 4: connect sync wire 
The momentary switch for changing flash patterns is not worth the trouble?


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

After getting the first two to the pattern you want, disconnect them, then connect the other two and get them to phase two of the same pattern. Then connect all four two the momentary switch to be able to cycle through. IMO its not worth keeping them connected to the momentary switch, I disconnected mine. It worked if I stayed in the first group of flash patterns, but if I went too far to a pattern that didn't have two phases it screwed up the sync and you have to reset them and start again ...PITA


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Well first off, I always program the patterns and then install the heads. I find it easier. As far as connecting a momentary switch to change the patterns, it's not a good idea. I also don't like the patterns that are on the Vertex, so I usually use an external flasher anyways. 

What are your referring to when you say "connect front and back wire"? You need to program each individual lighthead seperately.

If you have any problems or questions, feel free to email or call me. 5082526900


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

connect the sync wires. that will make them alternate provided one of the lights is on phase 1 and the other is on phase 2.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

I no longer have my directions......Anyone know how to reset the pattern?


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Have power going to pattern selection wire when you turn on the lights. That generally does it with most lights. resets them to steady burn. which can normally be done by just changing through the patterns. either way.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

All Whelen installation manuals are available on the Whelen Website.

http://www.whelen.com/install/


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the help....I think I got it. I am pretty impressed with these so far....we will see how they do in the white stuff. :yow!:


----------

